# Louisiana mash suggestions



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Looking for advise for a fly guide and a place to stay to fish southern Louisiana for redfish.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Look at: woodlandplantation.com

They have some elevated cabins that are not on website that I could find. Some of the best dining I have ever had on fishing trip. There are guides that book from this place. Located near Port Sulphur.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Ron Ratliff out of Cocodrie is solid. He's one of the few that are year-round and he's a native. Stay at Sportsman's Paradise.


----------



## ifsteve (Jan 17, 2016)

When do you want to go? I fish there a lot and it can be fantastic and it can be tough. Its still fishing and you need the right weather (sunlight) to do best. If you are interested in some serious guide recommendations PM me. You can get lucky with short notice but most quality guides are booked quite a bit in advance.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll second the woodland plantation! Hands down the best food south of NOLA and South of I10 in Louisiana in general. The accommodations in the main house left me wanting more. Its a plantation home and I think all of the furniture is all from the same time period, including some mattresses. But you can stay in NOLA proper and basically have the same thing but with modern amenities. There are plenty of guides who live in NOLA and fish the Venice to Coco areas.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i stayed at woodland one time. i made the mistake of listening to someone i thought had a clue. 

real men diy....stay at TITS in empire, get a map, study it, go catch fish. 

that's how we always did it over there. it's that easy. you can leave your boot in the water at the dock below your cabin. make you own meals over a fire like men do. enjoy.

you're welcome.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Ish, I can't think of any combination words to search with TITS that will make my wife happy or lead me to fishing spots.


----------



## saspeck (May 31, 2017)

I went for a couple of days earlier this spring. Long story short, went with a guide that is highly regarded on the internet but turned out to be a dirtbag. PM me and I can give you the name to stay away from. Fly Water Expeditions fitted us in last minute on the morning of and left having a great experience.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Outearly said:


> Ish, I can't think of any combination words to search with TITS that will make my wife happy or lead me to fishing spots.


Trailers In The Sky.

tell your wife not to worry...you're not gonna want any part of the kind she's thinking of down there in the delta.


----------



## pipeliner (Nov 30, 2009)

Lance Ladet. Books trips fall only. Dulac.fishing south of Sister Lake.Hellsbay polling only.


----------

